# منظمة الطاقة الشمسية العالمية International Solar Energy Socit



## حسين الزيدي (12 فبراير 2008)

أخواني هذا موقع منظمة الطاقة الشمسية العالمية International Solar Energy Socity موقع مهم ومفيد لشؤون الطاة الشمسية ويتيح للمهتمين الأشتراك بالمنظمة وهي غير ربحية NGO ويستطيع العضو فيها حضور المؤتمرات والمعارض الدولية وأنصح بقراءة الكتاب الأبيض للمنظمة (White Paper) وهو متوفر بالغة العربية والأنكليزية على الموقع وفيه تفاصيل مهمة بالموضوع ودراسات من خبراء عالميين ومن الله التوفيق.

الموقع: www.ises.org

أخوكم المهندس
حسين الزيدي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2008)

شكراً لك يا أخي على هذا المجهود !!
هل تعتقد من خلال اطلاعك أن اشتراكنا كأفراد في المنظمة شيء مفيد ؟؟


----------



## حسين الزيدي (13 فبراير 2008)

*الأشتراك بالمواقع والمنظمات العلمية*

أخي العزيز عصام
أشكرك لسؤالك والجواب نعم فصاحب الأختصاص كالمهندس والمهتم بالمجال ذاته يجب عليه تطوير معرفته ومهاراته لآكتساب الخبرة والدراية بالموضوع ,فنحن مع الأسف في الوطن العربي لدينا مناهج التعليم باقية على الطرق القديمة والكلاسيكية البالية .قمن خلال متابعة الدراسات والمؤتمرات والمعارض ممكن تطوير المهارة وتبقى على أتصال بأخر المستجدات الفنية والهندسية وبلداننا مع الأسف متأخرة في هذا المجال فنضطر لمتابعة مايدور بالعالم من خلال الأنترنيت والأخبار بأعتماد جهودنا الذاتية علمآ بأن هذه النظمة تقبل أنتساب حتى طلاب الجامعات وتعمل لهم خصم بسعر الأنتساب ووفق الله الجميع.


أخوك
المهندس حسين الزيدي :55: 


_((أطلب العلم ولو كان في الصين))_


----------



## حسين الزيدي (13 فبراير 2008)

*ملاحظة مهمة*

أخواني الأعزاء 
تكرر عرض هذ الموضوع سهوا مني فأرجو عذركم

يرجى مراجعة الموضوع الأول وبنفس العنوان (منظمة الطاقة الشمسية الدولية) لوجود ملاحظة مهمة أليكم حول الكتاب الأبيض الصادر من هذه المنظمة وراجيآ ملاحظاتكم القيمة مع التقدير..............

المهندس حسين الزيدي


----------



## احمد مضر (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخ حسين...شكرا


----------

